

Network Solutions DNS is down, taking a couple million sites down with it - PLenz

Doesn&#x27;t seem to be a link anywhere - but everything I know of with DNS hosted there (including my employers site and www.NetworkSolutions.com) is offline.
======
jasonrojas
Looks fine to me:

$ dig @ns1.netsol.com www.networksolutions.com

; <<>> DiG 9.8.5-P1 <<>> @ns1.netsol.com www.networksolutions.com ; (1 server
found) ;; global options: +cmd ;; Got answer: ;; ->>HEADER<<\- opcode: QUERY,
status: NOERROR, id: 29113 ;; flags: qr aa rd; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY:
4, ADDITIONAL: 4 ;; WARNING: recursion requested but not available

;; QUESTION SECTION: ;www.networksolutions.com. IN A

;; ANSWER SECTION: www.networksolutions.com. 300 IN A 205.178.187.13

;; AUTHORITY SECTION: networksolutions.com. 300 IN NS ns3.netsol.com.
networksolutions.com. 300 IN NS ns4.netsol.com. networksolutions.com. 300 IN
NS ns2.netsol.com. networksolutions.com. 300 IN NS ns1.netsol.com.

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION: ns1.netsol.com. 300 IN A 205.178.190.164
ns2.netsol.com. 300 IN A 206.188.199.44 ns3.netsol.com. 300 IN A
205.178.190.165 ns4.netsol.com. 300 IN A 206.188.199.45

;; Query time: 75 msec ;; SERVER: 205.178.190.164#53(205.178.190.164) ;; WHEN:
Tue Oct 22 10:44:00 PDT 2013 ;; MSG SIZE rcvd: 201

~~~
aw9994
My company just released internal emails warning us about the outage as well,
a lot of our customers are affected. We're in the Northeast.

